# Mourning my cat death



## nankeen80 (Apr 9, 2007)

My cat had been with us for 7 years. For the past 7 years, he has been nothing but joy to us. He brought us together. Our family had never been happier. He's in every family picture, be it birthday or Christmas, he's always around. We love him dearly. Im still unable to come term with his sudden death. He was healthy, even caught rat and fight with the neighbour's cat, then d next day, he was no where to be found, 3 days later, something smell bad at d garage, my brother found him lying there dead...his body decompose. I was so depress, i cried the whole day. I cant accept the fact that he's dead. I wish he's still alive. Im very depress with his death. I was so sad and angry that i even accuse my neighbour for killing it. I thot mayb he poison our cat and threw him in d ditch. It could be a lot of other reason y he died, but the simple fact y im sad is because i miss him so much. :'(


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for you, I know how hard it is. My Gizzy died suddenly, one day he was playing and eating the next he was having sezures, he developed a brain tumour, and it had grown so rapidy nothing could be done. 
Did you have your cat tested at all, if only to out rule poison ?

Dont be too hard on yourself, or question too much. It really wont help. Just keep thinking of the times when he made you happy.
I am a week away from 2 months without my baby, and it still really hurts, I still cry everyday, but I am told it gets easier.
My thoughts are with you.
R xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry your kitty is gone, nankeen!  I know how heartbroken you are, and how hard it is to accept a pet's death, especially if you think the death was not of natural causes. I hope you will soon find peace of mind. It takes time, and of course, you will never forget your little friend. I believe you will see him again, and until then, try to think of all the joy you gave him...and he gave you. God bless.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. A sudden loss like that is very hard to deal with. I encourage you to take time to let yourself grieve. Never feel, or let others make you feel, that it is silly to be sad over a cat. He was very special to you, and you clearly loved him very much. Take care of yourself. Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## nankeen80 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank u all for ur kind support. I'm glad I'm not the only one who grieve for their pet. My cat was our best friend and we love him very much. I wish our state have some sort of law to protect animal. Unfortunately, animal life is taken for granted. If they saw any stray dogs especially, they ll shoot it and put it in a bag, thats how bad it is. I'm not sure if my cat was poison, i dont even there look at it, bcos my brother said it was so badly decompose, it was bloated. But one thing i'm very sure is that my neighbour is animal hater. He poisoned our dog once, the unfortunate thing again is we cant prove it. All we know is that it vomit food that doesnt seem likely fed by us. He even ran over my cousin cat and another neighbour's dog. I hate my neighbour, i wish i ve concrete evident to prove that he did all that, i wish our country have law to protect animal and prosecute anyone who kill or abuse animal.


----------

